# OB ultrasound vs Non-ob ultrasound



## Tori (May 23, 2011)

A patient comes in that is 13 weeks pregnant, for vaginal spotting.  A pelvic transabdominal ultrasound is performed.  Should CPT code 76801 or 76856 be used?


----------



## BetsyM (May 23, 2011)

76801 should be used, since the uterus is pregnant, the other one is for non -pregnant uterus .
Betsy Miller CPC, COBGC
Secretary STL West Chapter


----------

